# Pregnancy Couple C&C



## Samerr9 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi all..

I am just done with a photoshoot with wonderful couple, I picked this photo and edited as I liked it most.. I am planning to send it to them tonight in a couple of hours. Ofcourse I will give all the photos later but I thought emailing them this tonight sa they were exicted on having the photos.

Please point out any weakness as this is the only one I will send tonight.

Thank you for your time and comments.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 8, 2012)

The pose looks like a pic where you have 2 people with camera and you dont know which one to look at, and in this case, they looked at the wrong one.

You dont have a pic with them both looking down at her stomach? Or nuzzeled up to each other? Or SOMETHING different than this or staring right in to the camera?

Dont get me wrong, I love the matching white, the background, the lighting, and pretty much everything else, but just how they are looking both at the same thing, is something I would change.

Maybe others will comment and agree or disagree.


----------



## Samerr9 (Sep 8, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> The pose looks like a pic where you have 2 people with camera and you dont know which one to look at, and in this case, they looked at the wrong one.
> 
> You dont have a pic with them both looking down at her stomach? Or nuzzeled up to each other? Or SOMETHING different than this or staring right in to the camera?
> 
> ...



Thank you Parker for your time commenting. I have alot of other poses, looking at the belly and at each other etc.. but I picked this because it had a different feeling. The funny thing is that I picked it because they both are looking silently towards the same thing that we are not seeing in the photo, probably both thinking about their new baby  

Sorry for disagreeing and thanks for your comment.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 8, 2012)

Well now all we need are more comments...

Like I said, it doesnt look like they are thinking, it looks like they are looking at another camera.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 8, 2012)

It's a good photograph, but not necessarily a good materinty photograph.  In this shot, they just don't seem to have that relaxed, happy look that we normally expect in this sort of work.


----------



## binga63 (Sep 8, 2012)

I like the expression of the lady there is some emotion .. but to me the man looks a little angry
And as the others have commented I don't get the look away pose, shouldn't they be embracing the pregnancy rather than looking away?


----------



## rokvi (Sep 8, 2012)

The way they are facing with the baby bump in front, while they are looking behind. Gives the impression of remorse.

Other than that, technically the photograph is great.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 9, 2012)

Shun the baby bump! lol

I think it's a good photograph on a technical level, but the man does look a little bit distracted and distant, like he's not into it as much as his wife. I think that her looking back isn't so bad, but with both looking away it seems like they just saw Iron Man out the window or something and the whole "we're having a baby  " vibe is secondary.


----------



## Samerr9 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you all for your comments, I really appriciate your opinion although it is against mine. 

Well, I do agree with you that it is not like the normal pregnancy photos where it is all relaxed and very concentrated towards the belly. However, I learned to break the rules and try different things sometimes, I did two things different than the ussual in this photoshoot. What will you say about this dramatic photo?






I will post one of the ussual just to show that we were concentrating on the belly and they were relaxed and smiling 






Honestly, I already sent it to the client and their feedback via email was exactly. "Perfect! we are so excited for the rest". At the end the client satisfaction is what count most in this situation.


----------



## Samerr9 (Sep 9, 2012)

By the way.. Here is another one with different edit. What do you think?


----------



## rokvi (Sep 11, 2012)

Samerr9 said:


> Thank you all for your comments, I really appriciate your opinion although it is against mine.
> 
> Well, I do agree with you that it is not like the normal pregnancy photos where it is all relaxed and very concentrated towards the belly. However, I learned to break the rules and try different things sometimes, I did two things different than the ussual in this photoshoot. What will you say about this dramatic photo?
> 
> ...



I like these.


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 11, 2012)

I know this comment is completely irrelevant and unnecessary but, I find pregnancy photos truly disturbing, mostly because of the distended belly and extreme physical change to the usual form, and for the implication that a fetus is just inches inside the belly, but also (and perhaps especially) because of the way a partner is often included in the photo, usually posed as if to say, "she's carrying my baby," or some similarly egotistical thing. But, that's just my rant.

Your photos look very well made. I especially like #2, regardless of my comments above.


----------



## rokvi (Sep 11, 2012)

Lets hope she is carrying HIS baby.  :taped sh:


----------



## Samerr9 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you all for commenting and liking.. 

Yeah it is true, especially the pregnant lady in her last month is ussually tired and sometimes she can't keep her balance.


----------

